# Redcar Overnight



## RAW (Jun 29, 2019)

Hiya

Anyone know if it's fine to park in the Urban Car Park in Redcar at this Map Location
Google Maps

OR if there are any other places in the Redcar area that would be good for an overnight

TIA
Robert


----------



## alcam (Jun 29, 2019)

RAW said:


> Hiya
> 
> Anyone know if it's fine to park in the Urban Car Park in Redcar at this Map Location
> Google Maps
> ...



Check out Skinningrove .


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 29, 2019)

RAW said:


> Hiya
> 
> Anyone know if it's fine to park in the Urban Car Park in Redcar at this Map Location
> Google Maps
> ...



dont know about the car park....however....i think they srill have wilding at THE GARE.......
maybe also along the coast road by the stray....good luck


----------



## barryd (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks like a boy racers paradise to me. Have you been to Redcar? :scared:  I would give it a swerve if I were you.


----------



## RAW (Jun 30, 2019)

barryd said:


> Looks like a boy racers paradise to me. Have you been to Redcar? :scared:  I would give it a swerve if I were you.


:lol-053: Most Amusing, never been, just going to maybe meet up with someone from motorhomebuilder site and also visit the Volkswagen Festival thing, will have to suck it and see I guess volkspower.co.uk

Thanks for your help

Robert


----------



## barryd (Jun 30, 2019)

RAW said:


> :lol-053: Most Amusing, never been, just going to maybe meet up with someone from motorhomebuilder site and also visit the Volkswagen Festival thing, will have to suck it and see I guess volkspower.co.uk
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Robert



There is camping at the event, I would go for that and make it a weekend. Ive been to the Viking Vaux festivals before (or whatever they are called) this sounds the same kind of thing.  They were really good events.  Some good bands and lots of weird and wonderful vans on show.  Im almost tempted myself at that one but I kind of banned myself from festivals a few years ago. Too decrepit and likely to think Im still 19 again.


----------



## alcam (Jun 30, 2019)

barryd said:


> There is camping at the event, I would go for that and make it a weekend. Ive been to the Viking Vaux festivals before (or whatever they are called) this sounds the same kind of thing.  They were really good events.  Some good bands and lots of weird and wonderful vans on show.  Im almost tempted myself at that one but I kind of banned myself from festivals a few years ago. Too decrepit and likely to think Im still 19 again.



You'd be alright Barry the 19 year old girls would soon put you right !


----------



## barryd (Jun 30, 2019)

alcam said:


> You'd be alright Barry the 19 year old girls would soon put you right !



Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## RAW (Jul 1, 2019)

barryd said:


> There is camping at the event, I would go for that and make it a weekend. Ive been to the Viking Vaux festivals before (or whatever they are called) this sounds the same kind of thing.  They were really good events.  Some good bands and lots of weird and wonderful vans on show.  Im almost tempted myself at that one but I kind of banned myself from festivals a few years ago. Too decrepit and likely to think Im still 19 again.



Be £70 for two of us to camp overnight at the weekend and is only £5 for a Saturday Day Pass so going to do that and park Sylvia up somewhere near by. 
As I am not going for the event but more going to meet someone there.
Will be an Adventure no doubt, might be like the experience at the Crosby Beach North Car Park where there was just traffic and police cars to'ing and fro'ing all night long !!


----------



## mjvw (Jul 1, 2019)

Hope you got on ok Wilding over at Redcar? What was the show like got an invite via Justcampers but didn't go as spent an awesome weekend up in scotland had a very peaceful two nights at a beautiful rural location in  Liddesdale locations picked up on the WC app.


----------

